# New Watch vs. New Suit



## kevingrr (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe I'm asking in the wrong place, but I'm currently torn between buying a new/used watch or buying a higher end designer suit.

My budget is $1500 to $2000 USD.

My situation is as follows:

Me: 31, Athletic build, Rock Climber, Paddler

Suits: 1 Grey Brooks Brothers Suit - Nice, Very Good condition, 1 Navy Blue Jos. A Banks Suit - Meh quality, OK condition, - 1 Grey w/ Pinstripe Jos A. Banks Suit, OK quality, Good Condition

Watches: Sinn 6000 on Metal Band (I wear this 99% of the time), Seiko SNK807 on brown leather, Timex Beater Sports watch

Work: I'm in commercial real estate with a focus on retail. I need to wear a suit only a handful of times per year, but when I do I meet with many landlords/developers who are very wealthy. 

Watches I'm considering are the Omega Seamaster 2531.80 or Nomos Tangente. Yes I know they are very different watches. 

Suits I am open to suggestions, but I want something that is classic and enduring. I have thought about the Armani Collezioni Navy Blue Trim Fit, or a Canali in blue. 

Thoughts?


----------



## sybomax (Jun 2, 2013)

Unless you're concerned that you might blow a business deal because someone may look down on what you're wearing, go for the watch. If you only need to wear a suit a handful of tmes a year, it looks like you're already covered.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

I once was in sales...Suit everyday. I found a better way.
Navy blazer: Gray,Tan,Charcoal,White slacks.
Burgundy blazer: Gray, Charcoal,Tan,Navy slacks.
Dark Green blazer; Gray,Tan,Charcoal,Navy slacks.
Money you save ....Get watch.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

little big feather said:


> I once was in sales...Suit everyday. I found a better way.
> Navy blazer: Gray,Tan,Charcoal,White slacks.
> Burgundy blazer: Gray, Charcoal,Tan,Navy slacks.
> Dark Green blazer; Gray,Tan,Charcoal,Navy slacks.
> Money you save ....Get watch.


I think this will depend upon the culture of the office, and of the target market. Certainly in the UK, business attire usually means a suit, and a blazer is not interchangeable. (I'm talking about the 'professions' here, and the US might be a little different).


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Get the suit man, a nice and well-tailored suit will make a far bigger impression on almost* anyone than a nice watch will - and honestly your watch already looks pretty damn good.

*The exception to this is fellow watch obsessives but you don't find those in the wild awfully often.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

dude, this is a watch forum. buy a new watch and post some pics.


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

If you only need to wear a suit handful of times, the 3 sits you already have should cover it. Buy a watch - based on the timepieces you have, it seemed you are in desperate need of a diver watch, Omega Seamaster is an awesome piece, you can never go wrong with that.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Get the watch. A nice Navy blue or grey suit can be found for less.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Watch will last longer. But I'm all for dressing nice!!


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

brummyjon said:


> I think this will depend upon the culture of the office, and of the target market. Certainly in the UK, business attire usually means a suit, and a blazer is not interchangeable. (I'm talking about the 'professions' here, and the US might be a little different).


Its the same in the US, but may vary regionally. In sales, a suit is more formal and appropriate than a blazer.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

YYou can do both. Get a nice suit, and expand your watch shopping options. You need a nice dress watch, and you can get any number of respectable watches for between $500-$1000. A Tissot for ~$500 would be a nice dress watch and it's a respected name (to me). You could also go Japanese, though I understand some people think it's not a watch if it's not Swiss/German. I just bought an Orient Star for well under $1000 and the fit/finish is easily equal to a $1000 Swiss watch (in fact it retails for $1000). Frederique Constant (see the forum here) makes some of their own movements, and also sells models for well under $1000. Finally, there's a wide world of great vintage watches out there that would serve as a nice dress watch, and they can easily be below $1000 and even below $500.

For example, I have a vintage Girard Perregaux Gyromatic that's in excellent condition and runs strong. It's a great dress watch and I paid around $200. Go look at what a new GP costs these days. Same with Omega. I have an Omega "Pie Pan" Constellation that looks amazing and will fit in with almost any watch snob out there. This one runs closer to $1000, but with a little searching you can get a nice Omega for closer to $500. And that's a name that's widely recognized in the general public and the watch public.

With your budget, you can do both, and do both well.


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

Look for one of the Hong Kong or Indian tailors who make fitting tours and get a tailored suit. It will do far more to make you look good than any mass produced "designer" suit or watch. Especially if you have a non-standard build.

If you must buy one of those two suits, then get it fitted, buying oversize if necessary.


----------



## Peter75 (Sep 19, 2013)

hey, i would recommend you to buy good watch and a good-looking but not so expensive suit.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have no idea if you should buy the suit. Do you already have a _beautifully fitted_, solid, navy blue or charcoal grey, suit? If not, can you get it to a tailor so you can have altered so it does fit you perfectly? If either of the above is within the realm of reality/possibility, buy the watch. If not, get yourself a good, well fitted suit as suggested in my first sentence.

Being in good shape, you can wear just about any basic style of suit and look great in it. I workout 5 days a week with my trainer, so I suspect like me, you'll have a drop greater than six inches. Hopefully, though it's not greater than eight inches. I have a ten inch to 11 inch drop, depending on the season, which is why I buy custom made suits. If your drop is anything over eight inches, you'll need to at least go semi-custom. I'd suggest you seek out a local tailor and see what he can do for you. Otherwise, you'll have to work out something with the store to get yourself a pair of slacks that will fit your waist because the ones that come with the jacket absolutely won't and there's no way to take them in enough so they don't look downright silly.

There is a brand called Austin Reed that offers an eight inch drop suit. It's hardly an upsclae brand, but that's why I wrote all the stuff you'll find a good deal farthr down about fit. You may well be able to make it work if you can get a good fit and some of the key quality elements, such as the suit lining. Some athletic guys I know just buy inexpensive suits and don't worry about the quality aspects that will lead to greater longevity. When the suit starts to looking poor, they trash it and buy another one and then head to their tailor.

SFA, Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom, high-end men's boutiques - if you have that huge drop I mentioned talk with any and all you can find to see what they can do for you. I suspect most will tell you you have to either buy two suits or go bespoke or semi-custom.If you have a Barney's where you are, try there. If you are in L.A., try H Lorenzo on Sunset and Varvatos on Robertson, Theory on Melrose. Also, there's a little boutique to the right of A/X as you face the building. They have excellent stuff, and I'm very sorry, but I can't think of their name to save my life right now.

As for brands, I suggest the following:

Armani 
Canali 
Oxxford 
Kiton 
E. Zegna 
Loro Piana 
Ralph Lauren - Polo, Black or Purple Label. (Note that the style more than the quality are what distinguish the three lines, although Purple will always have only the most luxurious fabrics, followed closely by Black, whereas the other lines can be found with more mundane threads.) 
Brooks Brothers - Golden Fleece or Saxon. 

How much you spend on a suit should be based on a few things given the parameters you've already provided:


How well you care for one. Sad as this sounds, even the nicest of homes can have moths (the ones that are about 3/4 inches long, tan and about the thickness of two credit cards) and moths will make a mess of any good suit made from natural fibers. The better the suit, the better they like it. If you have cedar closets or aren't afraid to use mothballs, you're fine on this count. Spend as liberally as your budget and good sense allow. If not, buy the least expensive thing you can find that's made of wool and fitted well to your body. (More on that later.)

Also, try not to over clean your suit. For most men and with normal four to six times a month of wearing, a suit should need dry cleaning only twice a season at the most. However often you wear the suit in a season, do not dry clean it at the end of the season. Instead, follow the storage guidelines I gave below and dry clean it at the start of the next relevant season. Why? Remember those moths? I don't really know _why_, but I do know _that _they prefer clean, and in particular dry cleaned, clothes to ones that haven't been dry cleaned. So, you reduce the risk (reduce, not eliminate) that they'll feast on your stuff in the off season if you do you do season opening dry cleaning/washing rather than season ending dry cleaning/washing. (I'm assuming you'll have one suit for winter and one summer weight suit, but I have no idea which one you are speaking of above. If you live where it actually does get cold, having a winter weight suit, especially a flannel one, can save you on many an occasion from needing to wear a topcoat, which is really the only coat that is appropriate over a suit.)

In between wearings, the suit should be hung on a good suit hanger and allowed two inches of free space on either side. Hang tightly woven pants from the hem; hang loosely woven pants over the knee. Brush the suit -- jacket and pants -- prior to hanging it up. For long term storage, put it in a cloth suit bag (the suit needs to have air flow around it) along with a cedar block or some moth balls. Try to buy a good suit bag that doesn't allow moths to get in. If you have to use a plastic suit bag, toss in some of those dehumidifying packets or at least a couple handfuls of rice and/or potato buds. Your aim is to keep moisture from allowing mold, mildew and bacteria to flourish. Store your suit in a cool, dark place that stays at more or less a constant temperature. What happens on the outside of your cold water bottle is just a much faster version of what's happening to your suits when moisture and temperature variances are allowed to affect it. 
How good your tailor is. If you have a good tailor (either in the store that sold the suit or one who does work outside of a clothing store). The better your tailor, the less you need to spend on a suit because the vase majority of what makes a suit look like a million bucks is how well it fits, not whether it actually cost a million bucks. 
How well your body size and proportions remain constant. From about 21 to 35, I wore exactly the same size of clothing. At 35, I began working out with a personal trainer and my proportions and size changed and I had to buy new jackets and shirts. I was able to have my pants adjusted as my waist was but 32 back then. It's a bit smaller now. (A good tailor helps here again.) Anyway, if your sizing stays more or less the same, or at the worst, only goes up/down by proportion, but not buy size, it's probably fine to spend a tidy sum on a suit. ($1500-$2000 is a tidy sum). If you think you are going to vary a good deal in size in the coming years, wait before you spend that much money on a suit. 
How much you sweat in your suit jacket. If you sweat a lot, you'll need to either take the jacket off or choose a stronger material and one that can endure more frequent dry cleaning, thus spending more. If you don't sweat any more than normal, it won't matter as much what material and workmanship levels you choose. (More about material later.) Normal sweating means that with your t-shirt on, your underarm perspiration doesn't make it through to your dress shirt. (Please do wear a crew neck t-shirt and wear one that coordinates with your skin tone so it won't show through your shirt if you take off the suit jacket or choose a shirting material that's think enough that it can't be seen through.) 
As go suits, there are several things you want in a good one:

Enough excess fabric inside to allow a tailor to perform any of several adjustments within 1/2 to 1 whole size in either direction.
Jacket: back in/out, waist in/out 
Trousers: waist in, seat lowered or raised, legs out/in (this matters if you have large thighs). Also in the crotch, there should be enough material so the tailor can adjust the pants to keep you discrete whichever way things hang. (Humorous observation: if ever there were in a movie a character who is always very well dressed in, it's James Bond in the '60s. But if you see some of the early Bond movies, you'll notice that Mr. Connery, more often than one should expect for such an impeccable dresser, either (1) couldn't find a good tailor, (2) had on pants that were just too small, or (3) is just blessed and there's nothing that could be done. You should be able to tell what I mean if you watch any of the first three Bond movies. I suppose two it might have been intentionally left that way as a means to "subtly" (if you can call it that) boosting Bonds sex appeal. I think it safe to say, however, that in most cases, aping Bond's take on the matter would be more akin to a CLM.) 

Chest Lining: You'll want one that's not fused to the outer material of the jacket. Fused suits sooner or later will yield for you bubbles in the chest material of the jacket and there's nothing that's cost effective that can be done to correct it. If you can't feel the lining between the outer and inner fabrics of the jacket move around a bit when you mess with it, it's fused. If the outer material doesn't pull away from the lining in places it's fused. Ideally, the lining inside the suit should span from the upper shoulder to about an inch away from the bottom. In what are less "constructed" suits, the lining will stop just above the waist, about where the top of the lower pockets are. This is fine for summer weight suits. If you've ever wondered, however, why so many men -- the politicians whom you seen on the news most readily come to mind for me -- can get by wearing just a suit while walking outside in the winter, the full lining is part of the secret. 
Collar underside: Ideally wool felt and hand swen on. Machine sewing is fine if/when it's done well. If the collar feels stiff and rigid rather than supple but firm, it's a cheap suit. 
Sleeve buttonholes: Ideally they are functional. Some guys like to leave the last button unbuttoned to show off that they have a custom, or semi-custom suit. Personally, I find that a haughty affectation, and I rib my junior staffers who do it in front of me. Other folks may not be so put off by such show. I don't care for it because everywhere I am where a suit is called for, everyone in the room knows quite well that everyone else in the room can afford anything they want to buy as goes clothing, so to be showy that way calls undue attention to oneself for a reason that isn't what one needs to be known for. If asked about what appear to be functioning sleeve buttons and one responds with a simple, "yes, they do function," that is really all that's necessary. One can offer the name of one's tailor and let it go at that. And if I find myself in a room of varied levels of wealth, I'd just as soon not have the poorer folks feel "beneath" me over a damn buttonhole. I'd rather they think themselves my peer and thus that their thoughts and ideas are just as valid as everyone else. I'm just not one who cares for folks who use "things" as way to garner favor or position. I don't suffer well, and can't stand, "climbers" and "poseurs." Not many folks do or can. 
Inside lining (the one that's next to your shirt, not the one between this and the suit exterior): Ideally a lovely color, but certainly a conservative dark color corresponding to the suit will do. I loke to go with royal blue or purple on my dark grey suits. Red, orange, white, or yellow on blue suits. Once in a while I vary the combos around a little, but whatever color I choose it's just for my own satisfaction. _De gustibus et coloribus non est disputandum_. 
Buttons: First off, there's be at least one spare for each type of button on the suit (jacket and pants), and preferably two. All buttons should be anchored well and reinforcing thread wrapped around the stem of material holding the buttons on. This goes for every single button on the suit. Ideally, too, the sleeve buttons are functional before you even try on the suit. Often with really nice off the rack (OTR) suits, you'll find that they don't even exist on the jacket until after you buy it. Ditto the buttons on the front of the jacket. The tailor will create the button holes and place the buttons as appropriate to your body and establishing a proper fit for your suit. Properly fitted, the center buttons will not pull against the left or right side of the button holes until you move one way or the other from whatever is your typical standing posture. Lastly, the nicest buttons will be crafted from something other than plastic, although plastic will do. Horn for exterior buttons and the same horn, pearl or mother of pearl for interior ones is quite typical in nicer suits, the latter being especially nice with a white or off white silk/satin lining. Then again, what did pearl ever look bad with? If the buttons will show, got with whatever matches the exterior buttons. If they won't show, choose pearl or mother of pearl. 
Patterning and pockets. Ideally, the patterns flow unbroken through the pocket area rather than being off. This is especially so if you have pocket flaps. Ideally, the pattern at the collar, particularly for pinstripes matches or comes very, very close to matching. I think the pics of the two jackets below illustrate better than I can put it in words.

Notice on the tan jacket how the orange lines are done right on the edge where the collar meets the lapel. Notice the alignment of the window pane pattern straight across the suit and onto the sleeves. Of the two jackets, and both are indeed nice jackets, the glen plaid on the left is the better made one. How can I tell? notice how the pattern is handled as is goes through the pockets on both suits. On the glen plaid, the pattern is entirely unbroken, even going through the pockets. On the window paned, tan suit, you'll notice the left side (as you look at it) is better done than the right. Both suits have a very pleasing to the eye handling of the pattern in the most difficult area, the transition from lapel to collar, but looking closely, you'll see it's slightly better done on the glen.









Perhaps the most important thing you should take away from this discussion on pattern is that if you don't want to spend a ton, buy an solid suit. If you are ever going to buy a patterned suit, assuming you aren't always buying the very best possible suits around, spend the most money on your patterned suits and/or sport jackets. 
Pockets in general: I'll say a good bit here as pockets are all a man has (In the US) as places to store stuff, yet no man wants his "stuff" to ruin the look of his suit. My suit coats are loaded with pockets. All have two upper pockets and two lower pockets. I also have a pocket inside one of the upper, interior pockets. The upper interior pockets should have button closures. You should have a ticket pocket slightly below the interior chest pocket and another one in the lower section, slightly below your belt line, of the other side of the jacket. My phone is generally what goes in the ticket pocket, along with theatre tickets if that's what I'm doing that evening. Also, you should prefer your larger interior pockets to have a little flap that buttons over them to close them. A button through the pocket is also better than none, but less secure and less private when you take your jacket off and leave things in the pockets. The covering need not be elaborate, a simple square or triangluar flap will do just fine. If you just want something that resembles an origami fold, you can have that too if it floats your style boat. It'll just be one of your little private conceits. Nothing wrong with that.

What follows is something I have the tailor do for me. I haven't any idea if OTR suits have this. Inside one of the upper the interior pockets of all my suits and many of my sport coats, there is a flap of material that matches the suit and reaches about 1/2 to 2/3rds of the way down inside the pocket. The lower section of the flap has a piece of material sewn onto it to form a small, tight flat pocket that's just a tiny hair taller than a condom. I'll put a taxi or tipping cash and the valet stub there to have at the ready when it's time to hail a cab or pay/tip the valet, without removing my wallet, sometimes a condom or whatever I want to have at the ready, but not in my pants pocket, and not in my wallet, goes in there. One of the last things I want to do on the street is pull my wallet out of my pocket. Doing that in a busy city, at night, as one stands as part of what is obviously a well heeled group of folks leaving a restaurant, social event or theatre opening is all but asking an opportunist to race by and swipe it from you.

I like too that that the flap inside my pocket allows me to put things I don't want to accidentally drag out of my pocket behind the flap and they then stay there when I reach for my wallet. On my suits, the pocket with the inner flap is always the left pocket. That's because I'm right handed and because I wear my watch on my left wrist. The right side pocket always holds my sunglasses and only sunglasses because I don't want to have anything else there giving me more opportunities to get finger prints on the lens. That one only has the outer, button closure flap. I have it this way because I prefer to "flash" my watch less often. That is also another reason why I choose to have the pocket containing "things" I need at the ready to be the pocket I access with my non-watch wearing hand. It's the one I'll raise more often. It's just another small way to keep an observant, opportunistic scoundrel from preferring I be his target instead of the flashy guy standing next to me. It's bad enough that I'm standing there wearing thousands of dollars worth of clothes and shoes; the less attention I can attract my way on the street, the better, IMO.

Yes, when I wear a suit, I carry a chest pocket wallet, not a pants pocket wallet. On my suits and formal coats, the upper, exterior chest pocket is the only one not sewn shut. The last thing I want to do is ruin the line of my jacket by putting stuff in the lower, outside pockets. On some of my more casual, unconstructed sport jackets, I will have the very same pockets unsewn so I can use them.

Last word about pockets: skip the exterior pocket flaps. You don't need them and neither does the suit if you want an elegant line. (See Cary Grant below.) 
Vents in the rear: Have them sewn shut if the suit you buy has them. Exception: if you are buying a first rate British suit it will most probably have side vents. I would have those closed too, but you may want to keep them. British suits are OK with side vents. I will offer that I do have two suits that have center vents that I didn't have closed. Those suits have a button halfway down the vent that helps keep the vent from flapping around. Your self description makes me think you are a fit fellow. Accordingly, show that fitness off by going with ventless suits that are tailored well. 
Lapels: there should be no crease at all. On high-end suits, lapels are rolled over more so than folded over. The only place where a hard fold belongs in your suit is the back of the collar. The lapels should gently roll into becoming the collar. On really high end suits, a man will either have a functioning button hole or no button hole. If the suit has a button hole in a lapel, the suit should also have a small loop of fabric on the back of the lapel. That loop is for holding ones boutonniere if one wears one. Accordingly, the button hole should work. The best OTR suits will display in the store _sans_ buttonhole. The tailor will either create it or not, as per your instruction. 
Material. Worsted wool. You really haven't much other choice given your budget. Also, since you won't wear the suit often, I don't suggest you feel obligated to venture into the upper ends of the wool price range. There're all manners of names for the higher end wools - super 100s, ultra-fine merino, etc., etc., etc., -- don't worry about it. I can already tell you there's no place you'll be willing to go that will use a grade of wool that won't be more than fine for your needs. FWIW, anything 60 or higher is a luxury level wool. Technically, the finer grades will have longer base fibers and tighter twists to the individual thread, thereby making for a stronger bolt of fabric overall. For as infrequently as you plan to wear it, it's not at all worth spending a lot just to have a fancier material or a designer label inside. Remember that interior pocket having the flap inside of it? The upper portion of it, above that flat pocket has the suit maker's label sewn onto it. On three of them, the label is backed with a small piece of silk and sewn onto the flap of material so as to create yet another flat pocket. All my suits and custom sport jackets have this feature. My tailor and I are the only ones who ever see my suit labels. That's as it should be. 
Material Weave: You should go with either a plain or twill (gabardine or serge are also terms for this) worsted wool suit. Crepe is another option and it looks lovely and is a great weave for warm weather because it allows more air to flow through. The downside to crepe is that its more akin to a knit type of weaving in that it's more "elastic" than will be a twill or plain weave. Accordingly, though it's fine for jackets, it tends to sag and stretch, particularly in the knees, when used for trousers. Where as for a twill or plain woven pant, you should hang the trousers from the hem, a crepe should be hung as pants are hung in stores, more or less with the knee over the bar. Crepe takes more care and discipline to maintain properly. If you choose a plain weave, so long as the material is woven tightly enough that you can't identify any space between the warp and weft, it's fine. (Note: you will be able to see the spaces between the threads with a crepe; it's meant to be that way) Twill is a stronger weave, but it will tend to take on a sheen after a lot of dry cleaning. 
Trouser Lining. Ideally fully lined. Lined to the knee will do for summer weight pants. The lining should be well finished with a piece of material covering the edges where the lining and the outer material meet. There should be no exposed or unfinished edges anywhere on the lining material. The lining should both move freely inside the trouser, and yet not move independently of the pant legs either. 
When it comes to suits there are three things that are important, so important that they superced all else: fit, fit and fit. You will always look far, far better in a new $200 dollar suit that's expertly tailored to fit you than you will in a new $2000 one that's just so-so as far as the fit goes. To that end, you really don't have to spend the sum you mentioned. You should be able to get by quite nicely for around $600-$1000 if you have access to a good tailor. Moreover, if the suit isn't well fitted to your body, it really won't matter how much you spend on it. If you don't know what a well fitted suit jacket looks like, take some time and watch just about any movie or TV show from the 1960s or before. James Bond is nearly always wearing a properly tailored suit coat. Dezi Arnaz on _I Love Lucy_. Jimmy Stewart whenever he wore a suit. If you can find some old Johnny Carson video of him doing his monologue. Watch how the suit moves with him as he moves. Any one wearing a suit in a Hitchcock movie. Here's some basic guidelines that may be helpful too: Seven Ways to Tell if Your Suit Fits - How a Suit Should Fit - Esquire .

Carey Grant: Cary Grant in every photo you can find of him wearing a suit, you will see an impeccably tailored suit. That suit is from the 1960s I believe, and it looks just as flawless now as it did then. The pics below: notice how even stooped over the suit is glued to him at the collar. The suit, the fit, and the look is timeless. If that's what you are looking for, you will need an excellent tailor or a body that's exactly a match to the form on which the suit was made.



















As for getting a good fit, you must get it right in the jacket first. The two most important areas: chest and shoulders. In the chest, your hand should slide inside the chest area, as when and not cause the suit to bulge or lose its clean line. The suit should fit just as shown on either of the two sport jackets above. To tell if the shoulders fit right, stand perpendicular to a wall and side-step your way to the wall. If your shoulder touches the wall at the same time as the suit's shoulder pad/edge does, the shoulder is the right width. If either touches before the other, it's either too large or too small, depending on which touches first.

In addition to the above, good posture will help you maintain a good fit in your suits. Again, notice Cary in the pics above. He's not stiff or unnatural looking as he stands, yet his posture is excellent.

Look at the two men in the picture below. Neither of their suits fit well. Blue suit guy's jacket is too tight; see the pull line around his lower rib cage and continuing to the top button? That shouldn't be like that; it should be smooth. Look at how Blue's lapels flatten out and loose their roll before they reach the top button rather than at the top button. See that crease just below the top of Blue's right (left as you look at him) shoulder, that's what's telling me the shoulder is too small for him. Compare that with the second pic of Cary Grant above. Grey suit below is wearing as suit too big for him. Notice the fold where his arms and chest meet. Also, his shirt is poorly fitted at the collar, which may explain why his suit coat also doesn't fit well there.









Here's another really terribly fitted jacket: Aside from the fact that RP below looks like he's got the flu or just woke up or something, that jacket is a mess, not the design or style, the fit. (Damn shame too because the material is gorgeous.) The collar should still be touching his shirt collar given the small amount to which he's extended his arm around Kristen. Also, not related to his suit, his tie has the wrong knot for the collar his shirt has. A four in hand knot is what he should have tied. The look is further ruined by the lack of a dimple in the tie. (Ditto the two older dudes above.)










Now, look at every one of the men in this pic and notice their collars. Not one of them is all half kiltered like poor RP's is.










In the pic below, whose suit fits the worst (not it's not horrible, but it's noticeable)? This photo is from _The Rope_ by Hitchcock.









The older man in the middle has the worst fitting suit. Look at the seams around his shoulder. The stitches are too tight or the material just wasn't sewn properly, not sure just which is the cause. Phillip (Farley Granger), the young guy standing next to Jimmy Stewart looks like very penny of the million bucks that Manhattan apartment must cost. So does his boyfriend, Brandon (John Dall -- right rear, arms folded). (Both gay in the film and in real life, which struck me as quite odd considering the times.)

So that should be enough. Hopefully that

All the best and good luck.

Cheers,
Tony



kevingrr said:


> Maybe I'm asking in the wrong place, but I'm currently torn between buying a new/used watch or buying a higher end designer suit.
> 
> My budget is $1500 to $2000 USD.
> 
> ...


----------



## MyBreitling (Oct 3, 2013)

For your budget I would recommend a nice suit. For a nice luxury watch, your budget would need to be significantly higher. Go for the suit!


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

MyBreitling said:


> For your budget I would recommend a nice suit. For a nice luxury watch, your budget would need to be significantly higher. Go for the suit!


You must be the watch snob. There are many highly respectable watches, In-House at that, in his price range.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Shepperdw said:


> You must be the watch snob. There are many highly respectable watches, In-House at that, in his price range.


Agree completely. There are decisions to be made about watches at pretty much every price point you could imagine. In a mature industry operating in a free market economy such gaps are not left unexploited for long. And if the product is not worth the money to enough people the product is withdrawn, or reduced in price, or the company goes bust.

CWC - Junghans Max Bill - Seiko - Longines - Cartier


----------



## Hatman14 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'd get a cheaper suit and a nice watch, it doesn't matter how much you spend on a suit, it's about how it fits! During my 1st sales jobs (10 years ago) I bought a Armani collezioni suit (which was poorly made, the quality wasn't there for a £600 suit and a Hugo boss suit, better but still not worth £450) this year I've bought 2 suits from slaters (uk chain) that sell reasonable quality suits but do tailoring for free, and they turn a £150 suit into one looking like a £500+ suit! Get it fitting like a glove and it won't matter how much you've spent! 
Even if you spent $500 on a suit (which you won't need to) leaves you $1k plus for a watch! You've loads of choice!


----------



## Marc Stang (Sep 29, 2013)

I really never understood the point in spending a lot of money on a suit. I wear a suit for business everyday and come in contact with a lot of very senior managers and executives. Never in my life have I spend more than £250 (approx $400) on a suit. With your build you should have no problems picking up something well fitted without going down the overpriced designer route. People won't judge you on the make of your suit, but on how you present yourself and what you know. If you came to a meeting with me I would judge you on your watch more than anything else, but that's just me. I have been in enough meetings with people people who wear designer clothing but have the cheapest 'designer' watch on their wrist. Makes me cringe every time. Get a cheapish suit that fits well and a nice watch.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Marc Stang said:


> *I really never understood the point in spending a lot of money on a suit.* I wear a suit for business everyday and come in contact with a lot of very senior managers and executives. Never in my life have I spend more than £250 (approx $400) on a suit. With your build you should have no problems picking up something well fitted without going down the overpriced designer route. People won't judge you on the make of your suit, but on how you present yourself and what you know. *If you came to a meeting with me I would judge you on your watch more than anything else*, but that's just me. I have been in enough meetings with people people who wear designer clothing but have the cheapest 'designer' watch on their wrist. Makes me cringe every time. Get a cheapish suit that fits well and a nice watch.


There are several reasons to spend large sums (or at least more than one might otherwise have to spend) on off the rack (OTR) suits:

One wants some exquisite material that's just pricey. Long staple and very tightly wound worsteds, silk, linen, cashmere, vicuña, blends thereof, other exotic fibers, etc.
One wants a designer name for some reason or other
One is buying a patterned suit or sport jacket
One can afford it and has neither the time or/nor ability to canvas the mid and lower ranges for something that can be made to look like a million bucks assuming one has a good tailor
One simply has no access to non-fused suits in the lower price ranges. (Admittedly, it can be hard to find inexpensive suits that aren't fused and even when one does find such a suit, the material will not be among the most luxurious, but the construction is far more important than the material.)

Outside of that, the only reason to spend a large sum on a suit is because one's body is hard to fit with an OTR suit. "Hard to fit" is generally defined as having a drop greater than or less than 6-8 inches. This is typically the case for guys who are very fit or guys who are very fat. It also happens for guys who are shaped like pears (wider below than above). Guys in any of those three categories generally have to get a custom or semi custom suit in order to get something that fits well.

If one comes to a meeting I'm at, any judgements I make will be based on the quality of your comments and ideas. Your watch and suit will will have nothing at all to do with my assessment of you. I can say I'm far more likely to notice your suit than your watch, if only because I cannot help but see your suit, but I may never see your watch (and ideally I won't, unless there's some good reason, such as you happen to be seated to my right and take notes using your left hand, for example). I don't care much if folks wear flashy or fancy watches, but I also don't care at all for folks who flash their watches. By comparison, the only place I can think of where one's suit label might be seen is in coach on an airplane where it at least makes sense to fold one's suit coat inside out to keep it from being soiled as it sits in the overhead bid during the flight. It's otherwise quite difficult the "show off" a fine suit and unless others touch the suit quite more closely than is acceptable in business dealings, folks will only know you look great in your suit, but not whether it's an expensive one. And that's as it should be.

All the best.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Sadly some businessmen care more about appearances than comments and good ideas.

I personally can't stand wearing suits. Feels like I'm entombed in a weird torture device, trying to be something I'm not. Or, forced to be that thing. I'm far from a slob. It's just that even a good-fitting suit feels like a suit or armour on me.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Marc Stang said:


> People won't judge you on the make of your suit, but on how you present yourself and what you know.


^ Ultimately this.

But I would say that most people *do *make an initial impression of you based on your clothes, not your watch. In fact, most people in a biz world may not even notice your watch or know what it is if its something other than a Rolex or Omega (Marc or any of us WISs excluded of course).



tony20009 said:


> There are several reasons to spend large sums (or at least more than one might otherwise have to spend) on off the rack (OTR) suits:
> 
> One wants some exquisite material that's just pricey. Long staple and very tightly wound worsteds, silk, linen, cashmere, vicuña, blends thereof, other exotic fibers, etc.
> One wants a designer name for some reason or other
> ...


This and your earlier post were very comprehensive Tony. Actually in the market for a new suit myself and saved this page to my read it later list as a resource.|>


----------



## Corphos (Oct 16, 2013)

Tony you are by far the most useful and insightful reply I've seen. 

If I had to say anything concerning suits, it's that what matters is 1.) The tie and 2.) How well your suit fits. You could have a Kohl's OTR suit for all I care, as long as it fits great and you have a dynamite tie to go with it, you'll more then pass my initial judging which I don't deny that I do. Now, a Kohl's suit will definitely not last or hold up like a suit that Tony recommends, but hey. You don't have to spend $1500 to get a suit that looks good on you. But if that money you've budgeted you really want to go towards a great suit, follow Tony's advice. 
As for watches, you want something that expresses who you are if you're going to use it to make an impression. If you aren't a Rolex type of guy, don't buy a Rolex! If Timex is your thing, then get it! You want a watch that is an extension of yourself and your personality. With your budget you can definitely get a good watch, but don't make the mistake of getting a watch that inaccurately displays your persona. If people see you with a watch that doesn't suit you, they could make some judges and assumptions and come to think that you're wearing it only to make people jealous or impress them, which is definitely not what you want. Best of luck!


----------



## ctt1760 (Oct 23, 2013)

kevingrr said:


> Maybe I'm asking in the wrong place, but I'm currently torn between buying a new/used watch or buying a higher end designer suit.
> 
> My budget is $1500 to $2000 USD.
> 
> ...


Let's see, between watch and suit, I'd bet your clients will notice the suit more than the watch.

But, do you really need a new suit? Are your current ones not fitting you anymore? Because frankly, I don't think your clients will really care that much about your new suit as long as your current suits fit well and it looks nice.

Which means: BUY THE WATCH.

This is a watch forum, listen to your subconscious and you will be happy in the end.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Corphos said:


> Tony you are by far the most useful and insightful reply I've seen.
> 
> If I had to say anything concerning suits, it's that what matters is 1.) The tie and 2.) How well your suit fits. You could have a Kohl's OTR suit for all I care, as long as it fits great and you have a dynamite tie to go with it, you'll more then pass my initial judging which I don't deny that I do. Now, a Kohl's suit will definitely not last or hold up like a suit that Tony recommends, but hey. You don't have to spend $1500 to get a suit that looks good on you. But if that money you've budgeted you really want to go towards a great suit, follow Tony's advice.
> As for watches, you want something that expresses who you are if you're going to use it to make an impression. If you aren't a Rolex type of guy, don't buy a Rolex! If Timex is your thing, then get it! You want a watch that is an extension of yourself and your personality. With your budget you can definitely get a good watch, but don't make the mistake of getting a watch that inaccurately displays your persona. If people see you with a watch that doesn't suit you, they could make some judges and assumptions and come to think that you're wearing it only to make people jealous or impress them, which is definitely not what you want. Best of luck!


I could never be a Timex guy. They have some wonderful looking watches, but dear God they tick so loudly!!!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Shepperdw said:


> I could never be a Timex guy. They have some wonderful looking watches, but dear God they tick so loudly!!!


They're downright quiet as chruch mice compared to a Swatch.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> They're downright quiet as chruch mice compared to a Swatch.


Truer words were never written!!! I have a buddy who's nuts for Swatch watches, so much so that he has hundreds of them, literally. Solace is not something on can have in the room in which he displays them. I don't mind the soft tick tick one hears upon placing a watch to one's ear, but when all is quiet, you can practically hear a Swatch from across the room. I don't know if that's by design or just an outcome of the watches' build. Whereas I find it annoying, he loves that "feature."


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

When it got to the point that I had to put my Swatch into a drawer, buried underneath several towels so I could sleep ...

I knew it was time to move on.


----------



## hiandrew1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Tony, I want you to know that I created an account just to give you kudos on that suit write up. I've been lurking here for a few weeks, but just had to compliment you on that. Better than anything you could hope to find on any blog or website. Are you in the business or just an enthusiast?


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

hiandrew1 said:


> Tony, I want you to know that I created an account just to give you kudos on that suit write up. I've been lurking here for a few weeks, but just had to compliment you on that. Better than anything you could hope to find on any blog or website. Are you in the business or just an enthusiast?


Welcome to WUS. The forum has tons of great information on a host of topics, not just watches.

TY. I appreciate the kind words. I'm flattered they inspired you to join just to show your appreciation. That was incredibly thoughtful of you and I sincerely appreciate the gesture.

No, I'm not in the business. A tailor taught me that stuff some 15 or so years back when I went to explore buying a bespoke suit and I asked what is going to be different, besides the fit, that justifies the price. I wrote that post thinking that the OP probably didn't need too much guidance about watches and that he could use the info to figure out for himself if he should or shouldn't buy a suit.

All the best.


----------



## zhan (Nov 21, 2009)

suit to watch price ratio should be 1:5+...
if you wear a Brooks suit = $1000 then your watch should be $5000+
at least thats what I follow.
if suit and watch cost the same, then thats not very good


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

zhan said:


> suit to watch price ratio should be 1:5+...
> if you wear a Brooks suit = $1000 then your watch should be $5000+
> at least thats what I follow.
> if suit and watch cost the same, then thats not very good


_suum cuique._


----------



## zhan (Nov 21, 2009)

tony20009 said:


> _suum cuique._


continuing with my example and numbers:
obviously you need more than 1 suit, since you shouldnt wear the same clothes everyday.
so your suit to watch ratio maybe 10:1
essentially, you spent $10,000 total on suits and $5000 on watch,


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

zhan said:


> continuing with my example and numbers:
> obviously you need more than 1 suit, since you shouldnt wear the same clothes everyday.
> so your suit to watch ratio maybe 10:1
> essentially, you spent $10,000 total on suits and $5000 on watch,


I'm sorry. I can't continue this line of discussion. Not because I think your arguments/rationale makes sense, but because I doubt it possible to make any that you would accept, regardless of their cogency.

As I said before, _suum cuique._ I think we both can leave it at that.


----------



## ORANGEm0ney (Sep 28, 2011)

If you are only going to wear the suit a few times a year and where as for the watch you would wear it daily, go for the watch. You will enjoy the watch a lot more for the money than the suit, especially since the suit is going to be worn so little. Plus many people won't know the difference between a cheaper and more expensive suit. Your suit is fine as long as it fits well.


----------



## Megan Plisky (Aug 13, 2013)

I would go with the watch, because you can buy a decent suit that looks like an expensive one for not so expensive, but the accessories are where you can really tell the difference.

This watch by 9Five is all about simplistic luxury and elegance, comes out in a few days!

http://mdy.lv/9FiveWatch


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Suit, watch, suit, watch, suit watch......I can't decide! 


Seriously, look up a guy named Maslow.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Mach 1 said:


> Suit, watch, suit, watch, suit watch......I can't decide!
> 
> Seriously, look up a guy named Maslow.


Get the watch first. Then concentrate on the suit.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Earlier in this thread, I wrote a fairly lengthy post about good fit on suit jackets (applicable too to sport coats and blazers). In it I mentioned that Johnny Carson's suits fit impeccably. I know it's hard to come by Johnny shows so I thought I'm mention that I noticed that DirecTV is running a TimeLive infomercial called "Johnny is Back."

I'm not suggesting you buy the DVDs, but if you want to see what beautifully tailored clothing looks like and what I meant by "how Johnny's suit/jackets move with him," it's a quick and easy say to see what I meant.

All the best.

This was the noblest Roman of them all: 
All the conspirators, save only he, 
Did that they did in envy of great Caesar; 
He, only in a general honest thought 
And common good to all, made one of them 
- The Bard, _Julius Caesar_


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Umm, duh. 

Buy a new watch and then just get a good, new tie! (a nice one!). The watch, of course, buy the tie on sale.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Megan Plisky said:


> I would go with the watch, because you can buy a decent suit that looks like an expensive one for not so expensive, but the accessories are where you can really tell the difference.This watch by 9Five is all about simplistic luxury and elegance, comes out in a few days!http://mdy.lv/9FiveWatch
> View attachment 1274679


The dial/hands look like something that would come off the bargain rack at JC Penney for 15 bucks.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Cheap suits-expensive tailor-expensive shoes



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

KatieB said:


> My boyfriend has just asked if I want a handbag or a watch for Christmas. I chose the watch! Always the watch. I'm gettin a Rado jubile...can't wait!!


Nice! Be sure to post pics. when you get it.


----------



## narcosynthesis (Dec 28, 2009)

In general a nice suit will make more of an impact than a nice watch - after all as soon as you walk into a room people will see your attire, while a watch will typically remain hidden unless you choose to look at the time (which in terms of a business meeting I would try and avoid - you don't want to give them impression you want to be leaving or have other places you deem more important to be...).

Ultimately though, it comes down to what you feel you are lacking, and what you would get more enjoyment out of. If you would be wearing a watch regularly versus a suit you wear a few times a season then the watch would probably give you more enjoyment, but if you are someone who really appreciates dressing well then a new suit could be your thing - one of those questions there is no good answer other than 'only you can decide'. All I can say is that personally if I already owned a couple of nice suits and the watches you own, I would be tempted to broaden my watch collection a little - something in the vein of an explorer or aqua terra perhaps, or a quality 'smart' dive watch (by that I mean a submariner or sea dweller style piece rather than a Seiko tuna can or other 'tool' option) would both broaden your choice in watches considerably.

As for what your style is worth in business, I would say it gives you that first foot in the door when meeting someone new - first impressions count so looking good from the start will get your first comments a better audience, but after that point I would very much hope that it comes entirely down to what you have to say, rather than how much care you put into your dress that will win or lose a meeting for you.
Is it perhaps worth noting that out of my office it is some of the highest placed people that dress the most casually, after all they have already more than proven themselves with their track record, so first impressions were taken care of a long, long time ago...


----------



## ron gray (Dec 27, 2009)

A $1000 Brooks Brothers suit that is well tailored will go much further than a $5000 Brioni that fits like crap. Seriously, make sure your suit is well fitted, pair it with a GOOD tie and GOOD shoes, and buy a nice, simple watch. Being well put together and well polished is far more important than the labels. Folks are looking for you to exude professionalism and show attention to detail…so be sure to do so.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

New watch! Suits r overrated!


----------



## Frogdude (Jan 4, 2013)

Get a good suit for less, and spend the change on a watch!

A New Supply of Suits - Best Suits for Men - Esquire


----------



## TheJackel2013 (Dec 28, 2013)

Both. For $2000, I'd get

Suitsupply suit - $470 (x2), one blue, one tray. Miles ahead of JAB in quality. Half Canvass, italian wool, nice cuts…etc.
Steinhart - Ocean Vintage Military $480, Nav-B Pilot $510.


----------



## WatchesinIL (Mar 24, 2014)

Tony (and anyone else), if you get a chance, how does this suit
fit in your opinion? I bought it off the rack for $350 at a brooks brothers outlet and I'm trying to determine if I need to get it tailored

Forgive my ugly mug










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

newbieinIL said:


> Tony (and anyone else), if you get a chance, how does this suit
> fit in your opinion? I bought it off the rack for $350 at a brooks brothers outlet and I'm trying to determine if I need to get it tailored
> 
> Forgive my ugly mug
> ...


To be honest, the lighting in the pic isn't good enough for me to tell one way or the other. I know that's not your fault _per se_; I don't expect you are a professional fashion photographer....

Here are some tips:

Stand next to a wall and side-step your way to it. If the jacket's shoulder touches the wall before your shoulder does, the shoulder sizing is likely correct. I say "likely" because if it were too large, you'd probably not have bought the thing in the first place as you'd know you were "swimming" inside the jacket.
Stand normally in a 3-way mirror or have a friend look for you. What you are looking to see is whether you have horizontal or vertical folds of material across the back of the jacket, particularly in the area between your shoulders/shoulder blades. Horizontal lines = too tight. Vertical lines/drapes = too large.
Move your arms as though reaching to shake someone's hand or put your arm around their waist shoulder. The collar of the suit coat should stay on your collar rather than lifting off and making a great gaping space between your shirt collar and the jacket collar. This is the aspect of "fit" that folks refer to when they say the suit "moves with you."
My taste in suit fitting is to show a little shirt sleeve cuff. From the picture, I'd say your jacket sleeves are too long, but it could be that your shirt sleeves are too short by a small amount. I have my jacket sleeves tailored to show 1/4 inch of cuff when standing with my arms at my sides as your right arm is. That's just me; I'm "old school" that way. I know that a lot of folks wearing what are otherwise well fitted suits don't like to "show cuff." In the end, I guess it's just personal choice.
I'm not totally sure, for as I said the pic isn't the best, but I think your shirt may be too large. If it's an off the rack shirt, there's probably not much you can do about it unless you are willing to have a tailor take it in. (they'll usually just put some darts in the back where needed) I say I think it's a bit large because I see vertical drape just to the left of your tie, suggesting there's excess material around the chest. There are generally two solutions to that problem (as it applies to that particular shirt): put more muscle on your chest and shoulders or have the shirt taken in. Clearly there are other ways to address the problem overall: diet and exercise or custom tailored shirts being the the main ones. Sometimes shopping around to see if you can find a brand that sizes their shirts to the style of body you already have is another way to handle it, but the results are hit and miss with that approach.
Now, having said all that, I would say that you look pretty much like most contemporary guys do in a suit. I won't say the suit looks like a superbly tailored one, but you look decent in it. The nits I picked above are the sorts of things that unless one is really a stickler for details, they won't matter or cause you any reason for chagrin.

You mentioned that you got the suit at Brooks. Did they not offer to tailor it for you? Usually they have good tailors on staff, but by the same token, they don't go out of their way to do adjustments that only the most picayune of gentlemen would demand.

All the best.


----------



## WatchesinIL (Mar 24, 2014)

tony20009 said:


> To be honest, the lighting in the pic isn't good enough for me to tell one way or the other. I know that's not your fault _per se_; I don't expect you are a professional fashion photographer....
> 
> Here are some tips:
> 
> ...


Thank you. The shirt is totally too big, you are correct.

I got the suit at a brooks brothers outlet, at the outlets they do not have tailors (the suits are also half as expensive) so I'm debating whether to take it to an independent tailor.

I think it fits ok, it could just probably be a little better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Half off.... Genuine Brooks Brothers.... Yeah, just take it to an independent tailor and enjoy the large savings anyway.

(My best friend makes special trips just to shop at oulet stores. There's a collection of them in an outdoor mall up by Monroe NY I believe.)


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

newbieinIL said:


> Thank you. The shirt is totally too big, you are correct.
> 
> I got the suit at a brooks brothers outlet, at the outlets they do not have tailors (the suits are also half as expensive) so I'm debating whether to take it to an independent tailor.
> 
> ...


Half the price is certainly a good deal and well worth it. By all means, take it to a tailor and have them touch it up for you just a bit. No, it's not terrible by any means, as I said above. It's always great when you can get a comparatively inexpensive suit and have it tweaked to look and fit like something that was custom made for you. Frankly, if one has a body that matches the proportions expected by the suit maker, there's not much reason to buy custom made suits, unless one just has to have something really exotic -- material or design aspects.

Kudos on finding a great deal and for being a savvy shopper.

All the best.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

I noticed some of the images I posted in post #14 disappeared...Looking for some replacements.

Here's the one that should appear above the last multi-line paragraph. That paragraph reads:

In the pic below, whose suit fits the worst (not it's not horrible, but it's noticeable)? This photo is from _The Rope by Hitchcock. _The older man in the middle has the worst fitting suit. Look at the seams around his shoulder. The stitches are too tight or the material just wasn't sewn properly, not sure just which is the cause. Phillip (Farley Granger), the young guy standing next to Jimmy Stewart looks like every penny of the million bucks that Manhattan apartment must cost. So does his boyfriend, Brandon (John Dall -- right rear, arms folded). (Both gay in the film and in real life, which struck me as quite odd considering the times.)​










All the best.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

tony20009 said:


> I noticed some of the images I posted in post #14 disappeared...Looking for some replacements.
> 
> Here's the one that should appear above the last multi-line paragraph. That paragraph reads: ....
> ​All the best.


Glad you rectified this glitch. 
Your original post (sans this photo) had me looking behind the monitor to find the fellow standing to Jimmy Stewart's right. Sheesh.

OT 1: Having watched some old movies and TV shows, my wife and I were both very surprised at how much of what we today take as our "crisis" - of morality, of existential meaning, etc - were already there. We just didn't catch them the first time around when we saw them in our teens. Nothing substantial in our culture has really changed. Perhaps this applies to all cultures. 
I'd go so far as to say, (even) gays were never as "oppressed" as they've been made out to be today, thanks to identity politics. 
People always had their fun as much as they could afford it, and/or could get away with. Even "hiding" was part of the thrill. People have become a bit too coarse / childish today to understand this subtle pleasure of going in and out of the "shadows."

If anything, the general culture war hysteria today is more like the other hysterical outbursts - due to repression - in earlier times: against "witches," "fornicators," "adulterers," "yellow peril," etc.

OT 2: A lot of men make the mistake of conflating a suit with the $ spent on one, and so are led to to the conclusion that a nice watch for the same $ is the better deal. 
I find this conclusion to be shortsighted, if not outright wrong. To each his own, etc.

What you are spending money on, is NOT for a thing (suit) so much as for a shot at making that first, and hopefully, lasting (good) impression, that you can later use to your own benefit, to further your standing, through demonstration of your professional abilities, and personal charm, if any.

The point is, all the world's a theater. Whatever the "play" you're in, it's a good idea to know your role, and play it to your own advantage. And dress well for the part.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> The point is, all the world's a theater. Whatever the "play" you're in, it's a good idea to know your role, and play it to your own advantage. And dress well for the part.


So you knew this was going to be my response, right? LOL

All the world's a stage, 
And all the men and women merely players; 
They have their exits and their entrances, 
And one man in his time plays many parts, 
His acts being seven ages. At first, the infant, 
Mewling and puking in the nurse's arms. 
Then the whining schoolboy, with his satchel 
And shining morning face, creeping like snail 
Unwillingly to school. And then the lover, 
Sighing like furnace, with a woeful ballad 
Made to his mistress' eyebrow. Then a soldier, 
Full of strange oaths and bearded like the pard, 
Jealous in honor, sudden and quick in quarrel, 
Seeking the bubble reputation 
Even in the cannon's mouth. And then the justice, 
In fair round belly with good capon lined, 
With eyes severe and beard of formal cut,
Full of wise saws and modern instances; 
And so he plays his part. The sixth age shifts 
Into the lean and slippered pantaloon, 
With spectacles on nose and pouch on side; 
His youthful hose, well saved, a world too wide 
For his shrunk shank, and his big manly voice, 
Turning again toward childish treble, pipes 
And whistles in his sound. Last scene of all, 
That ends this strange eventful history, 
Is second childishness and mere oblivion, 
Sans teeth, sans eyes, sans taste, sans everything.
-- The Bard, _As You Like It_


----------



## searunn (May 12, 2016)

Get the watch cause is much more durable and less exposed to damage a good suit can be gotten for less.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

if it is necesary for work get the suit.


----------



## conkmwc (Jul 31, 2010)

A well-fitting suit makes a better impression than any watch you may buy. Suit first, then watch.


----------

